# hdmi out.



## wwalding (Sep 5, 2011)

I have not used the hdmi out feature yet. Does it show everything on the phone? Or is it just for video and certain apps?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Everything, unless it's DRM protected, in which case you need a custom rom/kernel to work around it (plug it in after you start playing your DRM media)


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't played with this much, but in my brief toying with it I did notice that video chat with Skype does not support HDMI out.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Only have noticed an issue with NFL Mobile app not showing live streaming videos. Other than that, it works great!


----------



## Murdock (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm able to use netflix with the hdmi out, but that's all I really tried.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Netflix, movies, YouTube etc all worked great, even on the stock FW. But I also can't get NFL Mobile to do it, though I'd really like to. I'm on Gummy GBE, not sure if a custom kernel would do it once we get source, or if we'd have to wait for a full aosp rom.


----------

